# CO2 Concentration levels?!?!



## sharkbait1213 (Jul 17, 2005)

This is going to be short ad quick b/c i have to leave to go to dinner with my girls family its her dads b-day. anyway.

I got test kit that came with a sheet/chart for measuring CO2 levels.

I tested my water and the PH is about 7.25 and the KH is 5 dH. on the little chart with PH levels across the bottom and KH levels on the left side this says it puts my CO2 at about 9-10 mg/L. is this ok?? where should it be at for my plants?? what level is unsafe for the fish? Thanks for the help gotta go b4 im late !~!!! :cake:


----------



## sharkbait1213 (Jul 17, 2005)

anyone ?!?!?!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if you posted this in aquatic plants you would have gotten a better response. http://www.uniquaria.com/articles/diyco2.html


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

30-35ppm is the ideal range for planted tanks with fish. W/out fish there is no limit but above 40 is a waste.


----------

